

The Startup Journey So Far - deepakravindran
http://blog.innoz.in/whats-the-story-on-innoz-glad-youre-curious/

======
deepakravindran
Hi all,do comment on this please :)

------
_bn
Hi,

SMSGYAN Looks like a really cool application. I'm glad to see some innovation
in God's country. However, I have just one recommendation. After reading some
of your team bios, it seems that you guys are also enjoying some of the perks
that come with success (partying, beautiful women, etc) and this is great, but
i've noticed that two of your team members have the same blog theme (the one
with the shirtless guy flexing his back muscles). I would suggest changing
that theme because you come off as a little gay.

All in all, except for that slight suggestion, keep up the good work and keep
innovating!

